# Hintersee/Faistenau



## Lenoc (6. August 2015)

Hallo, bin bald für 1 Woche in Faistenau und natürlich darf die Rute micht fehlen:q. Aber leider hab ich 0 Erfahrung wie man an einem Bergsee wie dem Hintersee zum Erfolg kommt:c. Über ein paar Tipps von euch währ ich sehr dankbar, achja er scheint einen guten Bestand an Seesaiblingen und Seeforellen zu beherbergen:l


----------

